# Scifi/Fantasy Fictional News



## Ranwulf (Mar 1, 2011)

I had an idea for integrating a web design project and a writing project (they're conveniently compatible  ) and I think it might be worth taking it further than that, if there's some interest.

Basically, it would be a news website that reports fictional events as if they were real. Of course the intention wouldn't be to trick anyone, but rather to entertain them.

It would probably be restrained to one scifi/fantasy universe, at least to begin with, so that its focus and coherence would be comparable to that of an actual news source. It might be preferable to get even more specific than that and restrict the articles to one nation or even city. The idea isn't that well formed yet, so suggestions are appreciated.

I'll probably end up doing it one way or another for school, but if there's enough interest it would be neat to continue it and enlarge it, get other writers, buy hosting, etc.

So, your verdict?


----------



## ZombiezuRFER (Mar 1, 2011)

Perhaps you could allow all universes by making it a Multiverse Reporting agency?  Anyways, other than that bit, I really like the idea.  Which universe did you have in mind to start reporting on?


----------



## Anne Lyle (Mar 1, 2011)

I think that restricting the "news" to a small location would limit the fun, particularly if it was SF-themed. 

"And now, breaking news from our Cyborg Affairs correspondent on Alpha Centauri..."

By all means stick to a single universe, though, to avoid confusion. Also, it would have to be an original setting - if you start using the Star Wars universe, for example, you will rapidly get into hot water with George Lucas!


----------



## ZombiezuRFER (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, if world buildings your thing, by all means make it your world.  In any case, its an awesome idea and it needs some love to make it live. Do it!!!


----------

